# Pregnant cat won't get out under the bed ... what to do?



## razberry (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi there...

We've posted a couple times before about our pregnant cat here and here. 

We've managed to keep her inside (which she doesn't like), and we've made a nice place for her to rest and have the kittens. Of course, we can only hope she will choose the place, but instead... since a day or so, she's been hanging out under our bed. She just won't come out. When we bring her food (hard to reach, of course :roll: ), she will eat it and all... but nothing will get her out.

Does this mean she's about to give birth... and do it under our bed!?

Hope you can give us some insights,

- Teka & Rogier
Florida


----------



## razberry (Aug 18, 2003)

...and another thing!

What if she -has- the kittens under there, would it be a good place to keep them? And if not, what is the best way to move them to another place? And what other place would suffice?! @@$$ 

It's harder than we thought :wink: 

- T&R
FL


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would try to get her out from under the bed now. There will be some mess when the kittens are born, and you won't be able to clean it up as easily as if she were in a small contained area. Moving newborn kittens isn't a good idea, and even though mother cats are wonderful kitten movers, there's always a chance that one could get hurt. 

She wants a dark, warm, secluded place, and under your bed is the best she has found. If you have a box prepared in a bright spot, and you have nothing else that's dark and secluded, you might have to place her in a well padded dog cage, and put a blanket over it. I would tempt her by making sure she's hungry and putting a dish of canned cat food out for her-in a place where you can get to her. 

Have the new place prepared and show it to her before she goes back under the bed. Of course you shouldn't pick her up around her abdomen, but put one hand behind her tail and one in front of her chest. Try to get her used to the new place before it's time for the birth. Keep her food closeby and show her where the litter box is.

Does she have any discharge? Has she been trying to get into cupboards or scratching up papers or soft rugs? Any signs of nesting other than hiding? Are the kittens large and kicking? Just in case, I'd get her out from under the bed now. Keep us posted, please.


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

I haven't read your former posts, but you should make up a nice boxed bed for her in something like say the bathroom, a place with out carpet, easy to clean, quiet most of the day, she has privacy, and you can keep the door closed to keep her in there.

I normally clear out the cabinets in my bathroom, and let all my fosters stay in there, and they all love it, they feel very safe. 

You need to get the cat out from under the bed, specially if she has difficulties during delivery you need to be able to reach her and help her easily. If you can't chase her out or coax her out, try just lifting up the bed, and grabbing her.


----------



## razberry (Aug 18, 2003)

Dear Jeanie & AngelZoo,

About one hour after I posted this topic we laid down by the bed (again), talked to the cat (again  ), and after 10 minutes, she came crawling towards us. We petted her, and all of a sudden she crawled out of under the bed, and jumped on top of the bed. She layed on the bed for about half an hour, and she seemed somewhat... depressed. It looked like she didn't want to do anything but lay there and hit the bedsheets with her tail. Usually when you only as much as touched her, she'd be all over you, rubbing against your legs, wanted to be cuddled... and from one day to the other, all that was gone. She still likes to be petted, but she doesn't respond like she used to.

Now, after enjoying a small meal, she's 'watching' TV on the couch, as usual. She's not even half as active compared to yesterday though.

When she got out of the bedroom we closed the door, and gave her easy access to other places in the house that would provide safety, privacy and comfort for her and her kittens, and easy access for us if needed. She's been checking some of them out, briefly.

To answer your questions, Jeanie: she doesn't have discharge (not that we've noticed so far). She has been scratching soft rugs, a little (not the scratchingpost we bought for her some days ago :roll: ). It's hard to tell if the kittens are big and kicking, though. She doesn't like us putting our hands on her belly for purposes other than stroking, so telling if the kittens are kicking is a bit tough.

I sure hope it's coming to an end, though... can't wait to see a proud happy mother with cute little kittens crawling around...

We'll keep you informed!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If you just rest your hand gently on her when she's on your lap or lying down beside you, you'll eventually feel movement if she's due withing two weeks. 

I'm glad she came out! Scratching the wall to wall carpet isn't the same thing as shredding paper or moving clothing or rags around. My mother cat always wanted lots of attention when the time was close. Keep us informed!


----------

